# Sage Duo Temp - Water Outlet



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of technicality as I describe my query.

I'm looking at the area where the water is dispensed from the boiler into the portafilter. I turned the machine to dispense without the portafilter in place, in order to see how the water flows from the machine and into the portafilter. It seems to me that water doesn't flow evenly from the machine, but more on one side of the dispenser than the other. Is this normal?

This morning I've used the Sage cleaning accessories and a cleaning tab. Still the same. The machine is about a month old with only two weeks of proper usage.

Not a great description. I can try and upload a vid if it helps.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

when I had my duo temp i was impressed with the dispersion, considering the price paid.

clean it as best you can, it it's not making a difference in the cup to you then I wouldnt worry


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Fevmeister said:


> when I had my duo temp i was impressed with the dispersion, considering the price paid.
> 
> clean it as best you can, it it's not making a difference in the cup to you then I wouldnt worry


My only difficulty is that I'm not sure whether or not it's making any difference because I haven't had it long enough to know what's "right", if you know what I mean?

I haven't had enough practice on it yet to know whether or not I'm pulling decent shots. I guess the answer is to practice a lot more and then see if I'm still having problems despite refinements.

Thanks for your input







Can anybody else shed any light?


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Seems to me that dispersion is a red herring to the real problem, which is you don't know if your shots are any good. I had a similar problem because I never really drank shots of espresso before buying the machine, so they all tasted rank.

The problem went away for me when I started adding a bit of hot water using the steam wand . That makes everything taste nicer.

Also, I started ordering shots in cafes and restaurants where they have fancy equipment, and paying attention to the taste. I've still got a lot to learn, but I'd like to think that now I know the difference between crap coffee and not crap coffee. The downside to this is that most of the coffee in the world is crap.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

You should be able to intentionally make shots that taste massively over or under extracted, those bad tastes are obvious. For me, I consider anything missing those obvious bad tastes to be a win.

With the DTP and a cheap grinder, I can only sometimes taste the tasting notes that are on the bag. I have about the same level of success as I do with wine in a restaurant. There, I'm lucky to taste more than one or two


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My only reason for asking is observation of the water dispersion - it wasn't precipitated by some poor shots or anything like that. I just want to make sure that my new machine is operating in the way that it is meant to, and then when I make a crap coffee I can be fully content in blaming myself


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I think your Sage DTP is fine. I bought one at the weekend so new, like yours, although I have been experimenting with it a fair bit since then

































Mine is similar to your description in that more water comes out of one side.

Despite this, when the portafiler is in, coffee seems to come out evenly on both sides.

I have made a video of the water output so you can compare. Here it is:


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry if this is stating the obvious, but is the machine level.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanking you! Very similiar I'd say. I had a look a little earlier and it seems to be coming out in a uniform fashion, so almost certainly nothing to worry about. I think it's a great machine, certainly light years ahead of my old one.



Spy said:


> I think your Sage DTP is fine. I bought one at the weekend so new, like yours, although I have been experimenting with it a fair bit since then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Andy_C said:


> Sorry if this is stating the obvious, but is the machine level.


Reasonable question! I will check but I think so...


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Andy_C said:


> Sorry if this is stating the obvious, but is the machine level.


Pretty sure. Maybe I should whip out the spririt level


----------

